# Flower Horn Injury



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I was cleaning my tank today and noticed my FH Wedged in between some slate and the glass. How he got there i dont know, maybe he was being chased by a fish and got stuck.

Anyways i dont know how long he's been there, but he looks like crap! All his color is worn off his skin and he's just barley hanging in there. I have him in the 10 gal tank with some meds' hopefully he pulls through but it doesnt look so good.

Here's a pic of him, u can't really see how bad he looks in the pic, but trust me, he looks pretty crappy.
View attachment 59913


All that white you see is where his color has worn off


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Looks to be in pretty bad shape, but if there is any fight left in him he will pull it off.

Cichlids can be pretty amazing that way, esp. hardy ones.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

haha thanks, he's still breathing!!!

so we'll see how that goes


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

looks dead to me already, hope he makes it!!!!


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

its looking pretty bad hopefully he makes


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

he'll lay there, then when i tap on the glass,he'll swim some more then lay down








im pullin for him!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

he should get better cichlids are crazzy








did u add anything in the water


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> he should get better cichlids are crazzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes salt right away, then after i ate dinner i ran to my dad's house and got some melafix


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It's a really blurry pic, but does he still have his scales?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> It's a really blurry pic, but does he still have his scales?
> [snapback]1010363[/snapback]​


ya he still has his scales, it just looks like you took an eraser and erased his color off of hiim.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

That really sucks!
I hope he makes it.
Do you have any stress coat? That would help along with the melafix you have added.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

no but i will get some tomorrow

He's still hanging in there


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i would say get some 2day the sooner the better


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

hows he doing keep us updated and if he dies u can send him to me and i will eat him for 100$ thanks hahaha


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

reminds me of one of my flwoerhorn. he jumped the divider and was on the other side with a kickass female for a few hours before i found them. he was in worst shape then that, he literally had his ass kicked. i expcedted him to die within a few hours.....hours turned to days, days to weeks, weeks the months......that was back in december, and now he has made a full recovery. GL with the FH and i hope he lives through it all.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

do you have plenty of oxygenation goin on in that tank cause if hes just

layin on the bottom i would think he would really need a highly oxygenated water to

help out


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I wokeup today and DEAD!








little fart!

Thanks for all your hlep guys, i appreciate it

Mauls


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

mauls said:


> I wokeup today and DEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


srry for the loss man


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

that sucks man, sorry for the loss

will u pay me to eat it?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> that sucks man, sorry for the loss
> 
> will u pay me to eat it?
> [snapback]1013391[/snapback]​


ya if you pay for shipping, and video tape it!

haha

Heres the lonesome FH now!
He's still lookin good.
View attachment 60343


Mauls


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

hmmm i would do it for about 100$ im hard up for cash right now hahaha


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

clintard, i reckon with a bit of lemon and dill...and BBQed for a bit, it could taste good :laugh:

im sorry for your loss maul.

i almost lost my FH an hour after getting him. he busted through the divider and went to 'play' with my shoal of red bellies.

now the red bellies are scared sh**less of thim though. hehe


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya i read you post about that a few days ago, thats pretty crazy!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

nice save man.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

sorry to hear that, flowerhorns are such a cool fish that they should never die :rasp: . yours had really good color, i hope you get one or two like him for a trade wit ur red devil!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> sorry to hear that, flowerhorns are such a cool fish that they should never die :rasp: . yours had really good color, i hope you get one or two like him for a trade wit ur red devil!!!
> [snapback]1028625[/snapback]​


thanks man, ya i may do that tomorrow.


----------

